# really wanna get into fishing small tournaments



## Timrandall (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a 16ft fisher with a 20hp Johnson it's getting fixed this week but I would like to start fishing local tournaments and electric only tournaments when u just haveto have the gas motor picked up.in don't have anything to pull the boat with right now so I'm kinds looking for someone who wouldn't mind pulling the boat and fishing some small tournaments. I'm located in the middle ga area


----------



## Davey (Mar 2, 2017)

pm sent


----------

